# Cross Trainer vs Walking vs Stepper for fat loss



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Im cutting down right now, and I have been doing 45minutes of cross trainer in the morning. Buring around 620 calories (if that helps)

Im not drenched unless I wear a hoodie or something like that.

I dont feel knackered, but I feel as though ive done something, but nothing major after ive finished. I keep my heart rate up anything between 125-130.

Am I following the right track?

I weigh myself tonight for the first time, and I have no doubt that Ive lost a couple of pounds as my belt feels a teeny bit looser already.

Should I stick with the cross trainer or swap it round?


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mix and match it. walk at incline with ure hands off the machine(makes it harder) and just keep checking heart rate.the stepper at my gym dont have heart rate monitor on it but find i sweat a **** load on it and always look better after been on it(assumin cus of less water around muscles)


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

For burning fat I've found walking at 15% incline at 5kph for 40 mins was great. Don't hold onto sides though.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive been using the treadmill at 7.0kph at incline 4.0 for 20-25 mins postworkout or stairmaster at 55-60 steps per min for the same time.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I honestly find walking the best


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers guys!

Its such a hard thing to get my head around because I come off it in the morning and just think...o, that was it then? I know I shouldnt be panting away but it gets me in the head!!

I`ll try walking and a few other things then.

I do like the cross trainer though I`ll admit


----------

